# New to meat goats



## Coniberty Acres (7 mo ago)

Hello we are new to meat goats and are building a small heard. This is my 14 year old sons endeavor to go along with his feeder pigs. He bought 5 myotonic bucks and wants to keep one for a breeder they are bigger myotonic goats. He just bought 4 kiko doelings and is wanting to breed the myotonic buck to the doeling. Would this make a good cross for meat goats? He also has a line on a couple kiko Spanish does that have been running with a boer buck. He is thinking about buying those to keep adding to the heard. Just looking at doing a commercial heard and wanting to raise good quality carcass goat. And getting into FFA and stuff he likes the idea of cross breading and see where it goes. Also is adding a dairy bread to a myotonic a good idea? He has thought about crossing those too then keeping the does and putting a kiko buck back on them

thank you for any info looking forward to reading a lot on this sight


----------



## Coniberty Acres (7 mo ago)




----------



## Coniberty Acres (7 mo ago)

Here are some pics of the girls. Still getting them used to us. Not the best pics I know


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS! Very cute goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to TGS...This is what Ive tried the Myo crosses. The Kiko x myo is much more meat than the Spanish breed. Spanish breed are to be honest crazy & unpredictable. To raise meat goats you want chest/ breast width, rounded buttocks.,Long flat back with heavy muscled legs. You wont get that with spanish. Their nickname is scrub goats. They can survive on desert areas.
Dairy intro will also thin the goat down. More bone, less meat coverage. Your Myo buck will need very thick muscles, and find some short wide does. You dont need fullbloods for meat goats. But you need the meat on both parents to pass it down. In fact if the kids arent 50lbs or more at 3.months, they dont have much meat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, nice goats.


----------



## Coniberty Acres (7 mo ago)

Thank you everyone. They goats were born February first. The neighbor told us we could breed them this fall but from reading here that might be too soon? What’s the best time and age to breed them. They will be bread to his myotonic buck. I’ll try and get a pic of him this week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would wait a year or a year and a half. 
Depending on size and maturity.


----------



## RidiculousName (12 mo ago)

I haven't even started a herd yet, so I'm not sure, but the cream-colored and dark-brown does look like they might have fishtail (copper deficiency).


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Welcome to TGS those are some cute does


----------

